# Ciao Darwin A Grande Richiesta: da venerdì 12 marzo



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Da *venerdì 12 marzo*, in prima serata su *Canale 5*, andranno in onda le puntate "cult" di *Ciao Darwin *con Paolo Bonolis e Luca Laurenti.


----------



## Zenos (2 Marzo 2021)

Aridatece Zelig e mai dire gol.Poi potete chiudere il resto della programmazione.


----------

